# Average price of working bred GSD



## Adjecyca (Jul 19, 2010)

What is the average price of a good working bred GSD... I fell in love with a dog my boss got a working bred GSD/Mallinois mix, he paid 10,000$ for the dog! I was looking up breeders and saw dogs ggoing for 45,000$ that's insane! I am interested in the dogs but couldn't imagine paying that much. I am getting an APBT in November and he is 2,500$ , so I was very surprised at the prices.. I would want a working bred dog for sports


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

It depends. If parents aren't titled, the pups will be cheaper. My guy was $400. He's from DDR working lines and West German show lines, parents aren't titled. vom Banach kennels sell their working dogs for about $1,200, with parents titled. If you want an over-the-top working dog, you'll probably pay a whole lot more. But of course there are good deals out there.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hope that those are not puppy prices - they are ridiculous but probably from one of these sites that sell "estate" or "personal protection" trained dogs.

Working line pups from good hobby breeders are running $1500 - 2000....of course, there will be some higher here and there and some lower....but most established people get that price range. Conformation line people are generally more....$2000-3000 and cross of working and show....probably more in the working price range

Lee


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

i have researched this alot lately, not like im in the market for a puppy for years and years  but from what i can see they usually set he price anywere from 1500, 2500.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Puppy prices range from about $1500 to $2000 for most of the breeders I've been considering. These are working-line dogs from titled and health tested stock with good pedigrees, and I would expect them to be able to excel in a wide variety of sports (since personally I am not interested in a dog who can't do that).

There _are_ breeders who charge more than that for 8-week-old puppies -- if you want to spend $4500 on a puppy, there are breeders who would be happy to oblige you -- but my personal opinion is that their dogs are of substantially lesser quality. I wouldn't take one for a tenth of the cost. The breeders I know of who are routinely charging $4.5K+ for 8-week-old working line puppies are, IMO, a straight ripoff.

If you're talking about young adult or trained dogs then I don't know that market nearly as well because I have spent approximately zero time researching those, except to note that every $45K "exclusive estate protection dog" I've seen for sale on the Internet has been a bucket of lols.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

$1500-2000 is pretty standard for WLs these days.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really couldn't see going North of $2500, tops. Better yet, work some contacts and re-home a 'problem dog'.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

$1500 seems to be pretty average


----------

